# Firewood Collecting Photos



## WarmGuy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm so lucky to have a large forest nearby (within a mile of my house) with permission to cut as many downed trees as I want.  Lots of trees blew down in two storms, one in Jan 06 and another in Jan 07.

A few times a week I grab an easy load before lunch.  Here are some pictures from today's trip.  By comparing the first two, you can see which logs I cut up.  In fact, if you put the two pictures on top of one another and switch between them, it makes an interesting animation.

It's almost all fir, but I've gotten a few pines.


----------



## WarmGuy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the second picture.


----------



## WarmGuy (Sep 10, 2007)

And the third.


----------



## Gibbonboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics. Make sure your saw is secure like that. That's how I ended up with a new Stihl FarmBoss in the case. Found it laying in a ditch, thought it was a gas can at first, when I pulled back up next to it, I couldn't believe it. Put an ad in the paper for 2 weeks, no one claimed it or even called. Sold it a year later for a decent price. My brother-in-law just lost a tonneau cover this weekend the same way- blew out and someone picked it up- gone.


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE stuff. Looks like easy pickens. I know where I would be spendin my free time. What part of the world are ya from Warm Guy.


----------



## WarmGuy (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in far Northern California, right on the coast.

Good point on securing the saw -- easy to get complacent.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 15, 2008)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> .
> 
> It's almost all fir, but I've gotten a few pines.




Warmguy

How long do you let the pine dry before you burn it.How is it to burn??

Thanks John


----------

